# What's after Clomid?



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi

I'm taking my last lot of Clomid this month (50mg) and I have been ovulating. I have an appointment back with the consultant on 14th Sept but I was just wondering if anyone has any idea what will happen next? Xx


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi MrsT, sorry I don't know the answer to this but didn't want to read and run.  I'm on my second round of clomid so desperately hoping not to need to know the answer to your question, although it would be useful just in case...  I guess the answer is IUI or IVF.  Maybe try asking the question on one of those boards.


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! I've only got two more weeks before I'm back at the hospital so not much longer to wait! My nurse said Clomid is quite successful but so far it's not worked for me! Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Mrs T,

Just wanted to say snap! I'm on my final round and my follow up appt is on the 18th. However my consultant said from day one that after clomid we go onto IVF so I'm expecting my IVF process to begin but hopefully with some tests first to make sure it's worthwhile trying! I'm not expecting much though since my consultant has been pretty vague to date but Clomid has well screwed up my cycle so I'm looking forward to trying something new!

Let me know how you get on


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Ya, 

I had my consultant appointment last week and i got even my first round of Clomid, but he said to try them for 3 months and if they don't work then he would refer us for IVF. 

I am not sure if this helps you or not, as I am guessing every case is different but that was my next steps.

Good luck at your appointment.
x


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's funny how every case is different isn't it!! 4.5 more days to go til my appointment now so not long to wait now!! Will let you all know what the consultant says xx


----------



## tryinginthestow (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi there, I had 5 cycles of clomid with no response, so have now been referred to Barts for injections... my doctor gave me a choice of that or ovarian drilliang, so I chose the injections. Apparently they are the ones you have for IVF, but I won't be having IVF at this stage. Sounds like that is quite different to some others? 

I have my first appointment on Wednesday, by the sounds of things they are going to run all the tests again that I have already had and then I guess I'll find out after then. Has anyone else had one of these appointments?

x


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I saw the consultant yesterday and he gave me the choice of another 3 months of Clomid, drilling or ivf. We chose the drilling... Not sure if it was the right decision though... What are the injections? Are they to stimulate ovulation? X


----------



## tryinginthestow (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi there Mrs T,

I don't think there is ever a 'right' decision... think I would have made the same choice as you though, always feels better to be trying something new. 

Yes, the injections stimulate ovulation - I didn't ovulate on Clomid so think I need a bigger kickstart! Good luck with the drilling, do you have to wait for long?

xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Should be in the next three months so not long really! X


----------



## tryinginthestow (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmmm well my Wednesday appointment didn't go to plan... my other half's sperm test had previously been judged ok, but the sample he gave on Wednesday was not up to scratch, so now we have to wait another two months for him to give another one, to figure out whether we will just have injections or have to go straight for IVF. I was really hopeful that we would be able to get cracking with something. It is never simple is it   oh well it will come around soon enough, just have to encourage him to stay off the pints!


----------

